# 50-75hp shot



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Im thinking of running a small shot of nitrous. The power the car makes now more than enough suits me for the street but I just want to keep things interesting at the track and make sure I stay ahead of my buddies that I usually go with because i have one thats nipping at my heels right now LOL. Ive took the car to the track twice before and ran like one 13.23 and about 5 13.4x's, I run pretty consistant times. I would like to get into the mid 12's and I dont want to get drag slicks or dragbags and for the few times I go to the track a year I dont really need to put a lot into the engine. I just want to go and jump on the track and crack off a mid 12. That should keep me ahead for now atleast because we only race at the track. 
Im thinking of going with compucars nitrous in a bag dry kit. The reason why this kit appeals to me is because Im not planning on using it on a regular basis and I dont want to advertise that im running nitrous when I pop the hood or trunk. All you have to do is put the bag in the car run the hose to the intake and plug into the cig lighter and spray(at the appropriate times ofcourse)
It is also very nice to be able to remove the kit from the car when im not using it, just coil the hose up under the dash and remove the bag from the car. I plan on using the smallest jet probably 50hp and will be spraying it between 3000 and 5500 rpm in second and third gear only. If im confident enough I might try spraying it in first gear but im going to be very cautious with it. So do you guys think a 50hp shot will get me in the mid 12's? I will not go over a 75hp shot especially being a dry shot.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like you need to do much more research on NO2...

But if you wanna take a nice chunk out of your time.... get a short shifter and sticky tires. Quicking your shifts and getting your 60' under 2.0 will make huge differences.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> Sounds like you need to do much more research on NO2...
> 
> But if you wanna take a nice chunk out of your time.... get a short shifter and sticky tires. Quicking your shifts and getting your 60' under 2.0 will make huge differences.


Probably so but i have read about nitrous until i got blue in the face and i have learned a lot. I know this system i am looking at is not "safe" but it looks like it would serve the purpose that i want it for and i know when and how it should be used and the limits of using it. I havnt made a final decision on what i want to do yet. It is very tempting. Im kinda split. I just might go with the HSW dry plate system with all the safties and say F the world LOL... If i blow the engine i can afford to put another one in it but it should be fine because i plan on playing it safe with a small shot.

p.s. my car is an auto and i usually hit a 2.0x sixty foot


----------



## acrespo1986 (Sep 12, 2009)

there is alot more involved with nitrous than what you are discribing ...and to set it up correctly its gonna run you about $1500- $1800..just so you know bud..


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

RJ_05GTO said:


> p.s. my car is an auto and i usually hit a 2.0x sixty foot


If your pulling that kinda 60' with an LS2 A4 a tune will probally put you close to 12s alone. Tune will bump your HP up, remove some of that TQ management, and bump your line presure up a little to give you crisp shifts. My g/f just sold her 05 A4, but I pulled a 2.0 60' with factory 18 tires and ran a 12.8/12.9 with hers before. She was stock with just a tune.

I would really consider not getting that NO2 kit if you wanna go nitrous. I live the idea of having a mostly stock car for the street and some power when I really need too, but after lots of research, I found that to do it safely it really does cost $1000+ for a kit. Then cause I would want to know whats going on with my car, I want guages that add up crazy fast as well. You can safely go with a 100 dry shot on the stock tune though.

My buddy ran 150 in his almost stock LS1 Camaro, I think about 18* of timing was adjuster but he never had any issues. Stock fuel system held up no problems.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

acrespo1986 said:


> there is alot more involved with nitrous than what you are discribing ...and to set it up correctly its gonna run you about $1500- $1800..just so you know bud..


I am fully aware of what is required to run a "safe" kit and i know how much it will cost. Thanks!!


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> If your pulling that kinda 60' with an LS2 A4 a tune will probally put you close to 12s alone. Tune will bump your HP up, remove some of that TQ management, and bump your line presure up a little to give you crisp shifts. My g/f just sold her 05 A4, but I pulled a 2.0 60' with factory 18 tires and ran a 12.8/12.9 with hers before. She was stock with just a tune.
> 
> I would really consider not getting that NO2 kit if you wanna go nitrous. I live the idea of having a mostly stock car for the street and some power when I really need too, but after lots of research, I found that to do it safely it really does cost $1000+ for a kit. Then cause I would want to know whats going on with my car, I want guages that add up crazy fast as well. You can safely go with a 100 dry shot on the stock tune though.
> 
> My buddy ran 150 in his almost stock LS1 Camaro, I think about 18* of timing was adjuster but he never had any issues. Stock fuel system held up no problems.


I already have a predator tune, cai, jba shorty headers. I havnt ran it since i put the shorty headers on but there is a noticable increase in power. And with the predator tune it shifts very hard. It gets sidways pretty good when it hits second gear. The price isnt a issue. I know what it takes to have a safe nitrous setup and i dont mind paying $1000+. I just wanted something stealthy because i didnt want everyone to know that i was running nitrous because people are very ignorant when it comes to nitrous. They dont even know what it is much less how it works. All they see is a funny car blowing up when you mention nitrous. The more i think about it if im going to go with nitrous i need to do it right I would hate to accidentally hit the button at the wrong time. I think if i do it im gonna get the Harris speed works dry plate kit with the interface and the all out safety kit. I think i figured before that it would run about $1100 for that setup if i install everything myself. Im going to start with a 50shot but i will go no higher than a 75 shot. If a 50 shot gets me deep into the 12's i will be happy and as my competition increases i will put the 75 shot in and if i dont win then i give up. I dont mind losing but i love winning. Heh!


----------



## GTO19020 (Sep 10, 2009)

dude...seriously with those mods you should already be deep into the 12's. i Drive an 05 auto and crack out 13.1Xs all day...and the only mod i have is a 93 octane diablo tune. with the Cai, and shorties, you should easily be hitting 12s now...then again i have heard shorties arent much different than the stock heads, but oooo well...i think you need a driver mod, and if you are cutting 2.00 60' and your still not hitting 12's there is something seriosuly wrong with your car. Hell the GTO has the ability to hit rlly high 12s stock...you rlly should examine your car. When you race make sure every single electrical device in your car is off....run the front tires at 40PSI and the rears at around 25PSI...let the computer do the shifting...its very good at it lol follow those and unless your engine is funtioning properly you should slam into the 12s no problem whatsoever. peace out dude! LS2 = God!


----------

